# looking for a tall plant



## g_low1515 (Apr 12, 2004)

i would like to find a plant that will grow to the top of my tank to hind all of the heaters and other things. i would also like to find a different one that bushes out to put in the front of the tank. i have 120 gallon tank that is 24" high and one 48" light for plants.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

buy fake plants called bamboo plants


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In case you want real plants (which I think you do: why else post here?), Giant Amazon Swords grow pretty large (if well taken care of, they can reach 16-20" in height).
Another alternative is Giant Vallisneria (grass-like plant), which can reach at least 4 ft in length...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Don't forget Hygrofilla Polysperma!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Huhhh huhh huh, you said "sperm"...


----------



## Pterogho (Feb 8, 2004)

You can also use Cryptocoryne Aponogetifolia.
It doesn't need much light, but enjoys a good waterflow. So it is best placed infront of a filteroutlet.
As it is the case with all Cryptocorynes it may also need a suplement of iron.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Huhhh huhh huh, you said "sperm"...


 The mods should 'warn' me for that!!!


----------

